# Medical Paper Trail



## sgt_stewart (2 Oct 2011)

I have my med in a couple of weeks for the reserves. Does the doc at the recruiting centre give you a form for your Family Physician to fill out? Or is everything taken care of at CFRC?


----------



## medicineman (2 Oct 2011)

It's done there - you get a not for your family doc if there are some ongoing issues that need commenting on or something in your history that needs more info.

MM


----------



## sgt_stewart (2 Oct 2011)

Thanks MM,

Had a misdiagnosis of a condition. Do I mention it in the medical or not?


----------



## medicineman (2 Oct 2011)

If you had/have a condition and are not sure whether to bring it up, leave the question blank on the questionnaire and discuss it with the PA or Senior Med Tech doing the medical.


----------



## sgt_stewart (2 Oct 2011)

Awesome, thanks again!


----------



## medicineman (2 Oct 2011)

No probs.

MM


----------

